# Circus actor strangled by python



## Herpetology (May 4, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/509299482504965/posts/1802757116492522?s=1548090555&v=i&sfns=mo

What do you have to be thinking to wrap a snake that size around your neck

Well done snakey


----------



## Sdaji (May 4, 2019)

Part horrific (part of that is due simply to the stupidity, mostly to the way the other showmen handled his unconscious body, and I guess partly because the snake strangled the guy and caused him to pass out) and I must admit, part hilarious, because of all the stupidity involved. If I ever pass out for any reason, I really hope people that stupid aren't the ones who will be taking care of me! Well, wouldn't be the first time I suppose, but fortunately I've never been mistreated like that!

The guy presumably just had heavy pressure applied to the carotid artery by the snake, causing him to pass out. Quickly removing the snake was the right thing to do, and if they'd then just left him alone, preferably in the recovery position, he'd almost certainly have just woken up a short while later with no problem. Frantically and clumsily dragging him away, dropping him, and one guy *carrying him by his head!!!* was really poor form. It's difficult to comprehend mishandling an unconscious person that badly without it being intentional.

He probably still woke up, hopefully with just a very sore neck and not a severe neck injury.

I loved the woman in the background who continued enjoying the performance and clapping through the entire thing! Hahaha!


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 4, 2019)

totally stupid all round. My son got bitten by a woma and it wrapped around his neck (Lucky I was there to peel it off) but to have a large python deliberately around your neck is asking for trouble, and those back up people grabbing his head???? WTF


----------



## Herpetology (May 4, 2019)

I liked how the lady was clapping along as well >.<


----------



## MANNING (May 5, 2019)

Dammit... link gone for me


----------



## Herpetology (May 5, 2019)

MANNING said:


> Dammit... link gone for me


It’s still there


----------



## MANNING (May 6, 2019)

Herptology said:


> It’s still there


Yeah, not doubting you.. i get this page when i click that link tho?


----------

